# Eating Issues



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

I have a call into the vet, but would also like opinions on what might be going on with Bodie. His eating habits are very different from my previous dog. First of all, Bodie likes to have someone near him when he eats. He prefers the kibble on the floor, but will eat out of the bowl. He will take one kibble at a time and as he's chewing it, he will look at me or my husband. For reassurance? He doesn't want to eat first thing in the morning. I have put the food down for an hour then taken it away and put it back down around 4 pm, then he will eat and wants to eat again around 7 pm. His current habit is that he won't eat until 11:00 pm. Then he wants to eat around 7:00. I don't want to free feed but yesterday he didn't want to eat before we left for church. We were gone from 9:00-12:00. He had thrown up yellow bile I assume from an empty stomach. He eats Royal Canin dry food which my breeder had him on and my vet says it's a good dog food. I'm thinking of adding in some wet Royal Canin to make it more appealing to him so he will get on a better feeding schedule. Otherwise he's a happy, active 10 month old!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

My Molly has always been a weird eater. She would never just eat the bowl of food when you put it down. She would smell it and walk away, ignore it totally, or pick at a few pieces and stop. She also went through a stage where she would not eat out of the bowl and wanted it on the floor. I threw out so much food due to the fact that it was sitting out too long before she would eat it or it was going in and out of the refrigerator too many times. I ended up feeding kibble because it would not spoil. Eventually I started adding a little freeze dried raw as a topper, which she loves. Her appetite and eating habits have greatly improved, so there is hope. After much trial and error I finally have her on a kibble she loves, which I top with freeze dried or frozen raw. I add a little water to the bowl to moisten it also. Good luck!


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

Thank you! It's good to know I'm not alone! Ha! Im going to add a little wet food to his kibble and see how he does.


----------



## Nepa (Nov 8, 2016)

Leo is picky as well. At first he ate plain kibble with a little water but then he would just sniff it and walk away. We then started adding wet, canned food as a topper. We have to make sure not to mix it with the kibble or else he won't eat it. Some days he won't eat his 8am meal and will only eat the 6 pm one. He is always ready to eat treats but the vet said a missed meal once in a while is no big deal.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havanese can "train" you into allowing them to become picky eaters very easily. Put the food down for 10 minutes in the morning, and again for 10 minutes at dinner time. If they don't start eating within that time period, pick it up, and NOTHING else until the next scheduled meal time. Not even any treats. Yes, he may make himself throw up bile a few times. Healthy dogs will NOT starve themselves. When he finds that he is ONLY getting fed at specific times, and that it's GONE if he doesn't get started, he will come around. But you may need to be hard-hearted for a few days. Free feeding isn't a good idea for a number of reasons.

AFTER you've gotten him eating well, you may want to look into a better quality food. Royal Canin is actually not a great food. HOWEVER, that's NOT why he's not eating it, and he'll pull the same nonsense with the next food if you don't teach him to eat at regular times.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*free feeding*



krandall said:


> Free feeding isn't a good idea for a number of reasons.


Hi Karen

Could you elaborate more on the 'free feeding isn't good' idea. I think there are two different versions of free feeding - just leaving a full bowl out all day (let them determine how much to eat -I've seen it referred to as Free Choice) or putting their portion in their bowl but leaving it down until they eat it (I've seen it referred to as Amount Limited) as opposed to putting it down for a period, picking it up and putting it down at the next meal time (Time limited).

We're doing the 2nd - Amount Limited - putting 1/2 cup down in the morning (which he never eats at that time), then, if it's gone, adding 1/4 cup in the evening (which I most often don't have to do).

What I've read about the amount limited method versus the 'recommended' time limited seems to focus more on factors such as helping with potty training and being able to more easily see if they're 'off' their food, but I haven't really read anything about health benefits - so was wondering if you've any sources.

Thanks


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

I have the opposite problem with Rudy. He will eat anything, and he eats very fast. 😅 
Thank goodness for KONGS.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*slowing eating*



Lisa T. said:


> I have the opposite problem with Rudy. He will eat anything, and he eats very fast. &#128517;
> Thank goodness for KONGS.


Have you seen some of those bowls that they make to slow a dog down? I almost wish Perry ate fast because they look fun :smile2: lol

https://smile.amazon.com/Feeder-Sie...92515163&sr=8-2&keywords=dog+bowl+slow+eating


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

I've tried the bowls and he still eats in about 20 seconds. Since he eats so fast, I decided to stay with the metal bowls. He had terrible tear stains and we finally see an improvement and I don't want to switch anything right now. He's on filtered water, probiotics, metal bowls, and grain free food.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Lisa T. said:


> I have the opposite problem with Rudy. He will eat anything, and he eats very fast. &#128517;
> Thank goodness for KONGS.


I agree!!!!! Loki will eat anything and everything as soon as he gets it. I give him an 1/8 cup of kibble in puzzle ball in the morning and in the evening. It gives me a few minutes to make coffee or pour a glass a wine after work while he is occupied with the ball. Then he gets a half can of wet food split during the day - a medium kong in the morning, 2 small kongs that the walker gives him when she comes during the day (she likes having something to give him and I put them in the freezer before I leave so they occupy him longer during the day), and then a medium kong in the evening. He doesn't get kongs during the day on the weekend when I am home with him. (Marc feeds him from his bowl when I'm not home. Too lazy to make kongs.)

I will put a couple of tablespoons of veggies or fruit in his bowl when we are having breakfast or dinner - whatever we are having. Eggs on the weekend. I haven't found anything he won't eat.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout is a very picky eater. We put Scout and Truffles food down in different areas. Scout looks at his food, but doesn't touch it at first. He won't touch his food until Truffles starts eating. Truffles immediately runs to check out the difference between her dish and Scout's. We have to say "no" to Truffles and she runs back to her dish. Scout then sniffs the food, picks up the dish and dumps it on the floor.  I've tried to stop him from this habit, but I've given up. After Truffles finishes eating she then runs back to see if Scout has finished his meal.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Hi Karen
> 
> Could you elaborate more on the 'free feeding isn't good' idea. I think there are two different versions of free feeding - just leaving a full bowl out all day (let them determine how much to eat -I've seen it referred to as Free Choice) or putting their portion in their bowl but leaving it down until they eat it (I've seen it referred to as Amount Limited) as opposed to putting it down for a period, picking it up and putting it down at the next meal time (Time limited).
> 
> ...


The benefits are more behavioral than health related. Allowing dogs to eat when they want (even with the amount of food set) tends to result in one of two issues. If the dogs are good eaters, they usually eat it all at one go. Maybe that's fine with you... Many big dog owners DO feed their dogs just once a day. With many small breed dogs, and even some bigger ones, if they don't have something in their stomachs, they end up vomiting bile. And it is a LONG time between breakfast one day, and breakfast the next. TOO long for many small breed dogs.

Or, they go in the other direction, and turn into picky eaters like yours.

In the wild, dogs don't "graze" throughout the day. Their intestinal tract is not built for it. They find something (they are scavengers) and they eat until its gone or they can't swallow one more morsel. Then they might have to go several days on nothing, until they find another windfall. Of course, there are no wild and few feral toy dogs. They just don't stand much of a chance out there on their own.

So a case can be made for once daily feeding if the dog eats it promptly, and can tolerate the long period until the next meal. But I know of no valid reason for just leaving food out. It is also unhygienic. Even with kibble, the food spoils if left out exposed for long periods. It also attracts vermin, from ants and roaches to mice and rats. Also, the better quality the food, the faster the fats go rancid, because better foods have less chemical preservatives. If you feed better quality foods, canned, reconstituted freeze dried raw or raw or home cooked, (which which are all a better idea, since dogs on kibble-only diets are often chronically dehydrated) food left out is a bacterial breeding ground, and a danger to both the pet and the the people in the family.

And of course leaving food out is ONLY feasible if you only have one dog. With more than one, guaranteed, one will get fat, while another isn't getting their share.

Oh, and then there is the potty training issue with young puppies, but I really think this is the least important reason not to do it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisa T. said:


> I've tried the bowls and he still eats in about 20 seconds. Since he eats so fast, I decided to stay with the metal bowls. He had terrible tear stains and we finally see an improvement and I don't want to switch anything right now. He's on filtered water, probiotics, metal bowls, and grain free food.


Unless the dog is eating so fast that he is choking or otherwise making himself ill, there's really no problem with a dog eating fast. (giant deep bodied dogs are another story, but that's not Havanese) My dogs are usually all done with their food within 30 seconds. If the food stays in the dish longer than a minute, I want to keep an eye on what's going on, and if they wander away from the dish, it is NEVER left on the floor for more than a minute. My dogs get a 1/4 cup of kibble in the morning, (i/3 egg added twice a week) and 1/4 can of canned food in the evening with some steamed veggies. It doesn't take them long, because they don't get much. They'd get fat if I gave them more, and I HATE fat dogs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> Scout is a very picky eater. We put Scout and Truffles food down in different areas. Scout looks at his food, but doesn't touch it at first. He won't touch his food until Truffles starts eating. Truffles immediately runs to check out the difference between her dish and Scout's. We have to say "no" to Truffles and she runs back to her dish. Scout then sniffs the food, picks up the dish and dumps it on the floor.  I've tried to stop him from this habit, but I've given up. After Truffles finishes eating she then runs back to see if Scout has finished his meal.


I don't allow my dogs to bother each other at meal times. I feel very strongly about this. They each have a separate area, where the others can't get to them. Kodi eats gated in the kitchen, Pixel eats in the dining room, and Panda eats in her pen. She doesn't use the pen for anything else anymore, and we really don't need the kitchen gates either. So I am thinking of putting three crates in the dining room that they can all eat their meals in. That's what we do in our RV, and it would take up a lot less room than the pen and the un-needed gates.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

krandall said:


> Unless the dog is eating so fast that he is choking or otherwise making himself ill, there's really no problem with a dog eating fast. (giant deep bodied dogs are another story, but that's not Havanese) My dogs are usually all done with their food within 30 seconds. If the food stay in the dish longer than a minute, I want to keep an eye on what's going on, and if they wander away from the dish, it is NEVER left on the floor for more than a minute. My dogs get a 1/4 cup of kibble in the morning, (i/3 egg added twice a week) and 1/4 can of canned food in the evening with some steamed veggies. It doesn't take them long, because they don't get much. They'd get fat if I gave them more, and I HATE fat dogs.


Karen - do you know how many calories they get? Loki is 12 mos. and 13 lbs. I think he is filling out a little too much. He gets a 1/4 cup kibble but 1/2 can wet food/day. Maybe I should cut the wet food to 1/3 cup. Is there anyway to determine what their calorie intake should be?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

VIDEOS! VIDEOS! VIDEOS! VIDEOS! I would love to see the following videos:
1. Rudy snarfing down his food.
2. Loki with a puzzle ball or kong (and Barbara showing us all the food that she puts in those items).
3. Truffle and Scout's eating dance.
4. Kodi, Pixel, and Panda's eating . . . NOW! You have 10 minutes or it's going away!

(You don't really have to post the videos, although you could. I'm entertained enough just imagining all the scenes . . .)

I'm sorry to hear about Bodie. I hope things work out soon. 

Shama gets the same meal in the morning and in the evening: kibble (NOW Fresh for Small Breed Adults) and soft food (Wellness). Sometimes she eats her morning meal before we leave for work at 6 AM, sometimes she eats it before our dog walker comes at 11, sometimes she eats it before we get home at 4, and sometimes she doesn't eat it. She'll eat her evening meal anytime between when we give it to her at 5ish and when we go to bed at 9ish or not at all. What I find challenging is not giving her an evening meal whenever I have class (where I'll be treating a lot) because I sometimes wonder whether she's getting the right amount of food on those days and also balancing the desire to give her treats for short training sessions here and there with the desire to have her eat her food. Karen, if we switched to the 10-minute plan (which we do find intriguing), I would wonder how to treat while training between mealtimes. On the one hand, we'd want to say, "No food except at the 10-minute mealtimes," but on the other hand, we'd want to train, and she's very food-motivated . . .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Barbara Levy said:


> Karen - do you know how many calories they get? Loki is 12 mos. and 13 lbs. I think he is filling out a little too much. He gets a 1/4 cup kibble but 1/2 can wet food/day. Maybe I should cut the wet food to 1/3 cup. Is there anyway to determine what their calorie intake should be?


Just like with people, every dog, even Havanese will have a slightly different calorie intake. So, if you think he's getting chunky, figure out the calories you are feeding now, and cut it down.

My guys are getting about 245 calories a day in meals (1/4 cup Nature's Variety Instinct LI Turkey kibble AM, and 1/4 can NV L.I. Turkey in the evening) plus training treats, which are always either roasted lean meat or Fresh Pet (so good food). They also get 1/3 egg each twice a week (a whole egg is 70 calories, so that's another 47 calories per week), and steamed veggies (which have almost no calories) every night with their dinner. So with the "extras", my guess is they probably get approximately 270 calories per day? because the training is very important to me, and I always use good quality food as training treats, if we have a particularly heavy training day, I just reduce their next meal a little bit.

They hardly ever get "freebie" treats, other than their little "good night cookie" with is often a piece of dehydrated carrot or sweet potato.

Just as wth us, it is average calorie consumption that matters. No one REALLY eats exactly the same number of calories daily, and they don't have to either.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> VIDEOS! VIDEOS! VIDEOS! VIDEOS! I would love to see the following videos:
> 1. Rudy snarfing down his food.
> 2. Loki with a puzzle ball or kong (and Barbara showing us all the food that she puts in those items).
> 3. Truffle and Scout's eating dance.
> ...


Unless you have one who is really avoiding meals, and particularly if she's food motivated, I'd just bake sure her "training treats" are real, quality food, and count them as part of he caloric intake for the day. Then I'd still use the "10 minute rule" (which is actually REALLY long!) for meals. She won't starve herself, and you won't worry if her training treats are good nutrition rather than useless calories.

Honestly, I COULDN'T video my guys eating, because by the time I put Kodi's food down, follow the girls into the dinging room and out there's down (they have already beaten me in there, and panda is in the pen and Pixel sitting beside it) Kodi is done with his. By the time I pick up his dish and let him out (the next over of business) they re done, and I let them out too. It's really just that fast. In the morning, they pee first, I feed them, let Kodi and Panda out to poop, (Pixel is a first-thing pooper, they both want their breakfast first) let the other two back in, Pixel is finishing hers up and we all troop back up to bed for a little morning cuddle time.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

ound: This thread is cracking me up! Havanese are so similar in many ways but so different in others.

Ricky is a high energy, voracious eater. He is a lean, mean 15 pounder, with not an ounce of extra fat and very muscular. He eats Honest Kitchen basic dehydrated morning and night and we add shredded, boiled chicken breast to it. (but honestly, I think he would eat asphalt if I put it in his bowl!) He gets 1/2 cup of HK at 9am and 1/4 cup HK at 5pm. He also gets 1/4 to 1/3 cup of steamed vegetables and healthy training treats throughout the day. Occasionally we will substitute Pioneer Natural kibble (with an equal amount of filtered water) if we are traveling or run out of prepared HK. He doesn't care and enjoys the variety. In fact, I sometimes use the kibble as a training treat and for Ricky it works great.

Ricky will usually start stalking me about 30 minutes before his regular feeding time. He will sit next to me and give me the "stare down." If I ignore him, he will poke me with his nose as if to say, "are you forgetting something?" He gets vitamins and probiotics with his morning meal (which he loves).

I can't take a video of his eating because it is over before I can grab a camera! I timed his 1/4 cup feeding tonight and it was 10 seconds flat! His morning 1/2 cup is about twice that time.

Some opinions with regards to post comments above:
- When I acquired Ricky, his previous owner was feeding him Royal Canin kibble. I think there are better choices and we are VERY happy with Honest Kitchen. His poops are regular and perfect consistency (about like Playdough - softish but holds together).
- Kibble can spoil if not stored properly or kept too long. My daughter's dog got very sick from tainted kibble that was old. She now buys kibble in smaller quantities.
- I believe that food, of whatever type, should be put away after 5 minutes if not consumed. They will eat when they get hungry unless they are sick. However experiment with food until you find something your dog likes better than others.
- Monitor weight on a weekly basis and keep a simple journal to recognize potential problems like unwanted weight gain or weight loss indicating an illness.
- Feed on a regular schedule at a consistent time that suits your lifestyle.
- Make sure that your dog is not bothered by another dog, or family member, or visitor when eating. Feeding time should be relaxed without distraction or stress even though they may gulp it down.
- Ricky gets a frozen SMALL Kong with bits of vegetable, fruit, cheese, ham, and hardboiled egg in it twice a week for our family TGIF fiestas. Each Kong keeps him busy for about 30 minutes until it is licked clean.
- Thanks to :hail: Karen, Ricky ALWAYS gets a bedtime cookie, a slice of dehydrated banana (we have our own home dehydrator)

This is the way we do things, but I am by no means an expert. I learn something new on this Forum :ranger: everyday!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*food going bad*



Ricky Ricardo said:


> - Kibble can spoil if not stored properly or kept too long. My daughter's dog got very sick from tainted kibble that was old. She now buys kibble in smaller quantities.


I worry about this. Because he's so small/ eats so little, I can bring Perry's kibble from the US, but since we're only there twice a year I worry about storing the food for that long. So far, this trip, it's been fine as far as I can tell (it smells the same and hasn't made him sick) - we're currently using Blue Buffalo small breed, but I'm thinking of switching to a grain free - either Blue Buffalo grain free or Wellness Core.

Here in Uganda, the 'best' dry food I can find is Royal Canin (which, as discussed, is not really a good food). So, I keep weighing the probability of the kibble we bring from the US and having to store it for up to 6 months with having to get a lower quality food here (and the issue of having to switch foods when we travel to the US since we might not be able to bring any of his kibble with us when we travel because of US import restrictions on anything made with meat AND anything not in original/ sealed packages - I know that you can sometimes, but not sure the risk/ hassle is worth it). Most kibble has a 1 year 'best before' date on it, so I guess it depends more on how long it's already been sitting around before I buy it. So, even buying it here, it probably is already months old and then has been sitting on the shelf for how long (it's not manufactured here, so goes from where ever it is made to South Africa to Uganda, etc.) With traveling a lot I don't want to switch to a home made diet, so I guess I will just be looking very carefully at the best before date on the bags and hope they last long enough til we're home to get the next batch.


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

Ok, you've all convinced me that I need to transition Bodie to a healthier dog food. So now the question is which one.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Melissa Brill said:


> I worry about this. Because he's so small/ eats so little, I can bring Perry's kibble from the US, but since we're only there twice a year I worry about storing the food for that long. So far, this trip, it's been fine as far as I can tell (it smells the same and hasn't made him sick) - we're currently using Blue Buffalo small breed, but I'm thinking of switching to a grain free - either Blue Buffalo grain free or Wellness Core.
> 
> Here in Uganda, the 'best' dry food I can find is Royal Canin (which, as discussed, is not really a good food). So, I keep weighing the probability of the kibble we bring from the US and having to store it for up to 6 months with having to get a lower quality food here (and the issue of having to switch foods when we travel to the US since we might not be able to bring any of his kibble with us when we travel because of US import restrictions on anything made with meat AND anything not in original/ sealed packages - I know that you can sometimes, but not sure the risk/ hassle is worth it). Most kibble has a 1 year 'best before' date on it, so I guess it depends more on how long it's already been sitting around before I buy it. So, even buying it here, it probably is already months old and then has been sitting on the shelf for how long (it's not manufactured here, so goes from where ever it is made to South Africa to Uganda, etc.) With traveling a lot I don't want to switch to a home made diet, so I guess I will just be looking very carefully at the best before date on the bags and hope they last long enough til we're home to get the next batch.


It is exposure to the air that causes spoilage. I would suggest buying smaller bags that you don't have to leave open as long. That will help preserve its freshness. You might also think about transferring kibble from open bags into containers that have less air exposure or putting open bags in the freezer if you have to have them open for too long. I transfer smaller amounts to a ziplock to keep in the kitchen and put the rest in a Tupperware container in the basement until I refill my baggie, that way I don't open it everyday and I only buy 6 lb. bags.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*good advice*



Barbara Levy said:


> It is exposure to the air that causes spoilage. I would suggest buying smaller bags that you don't have to leave open as long. That will help preserve its freshness. You might also think about transferring kibble from open bags into containers that have less air exposure or putting open bags in the freezer if you have to have them open for too long. I transfer smaller amounts to a ziplock to keep in the kitchen and put the rest in a Tupperware container in the basement until I refill my baggie, that way I don't open it everyday and I only buy 6 lb. bags.


That's good advice. I hadn't thought about buying smaller bags - even though that becomes more expensive, it's also easier to pack then around the suitcases than a bigger bag would be, so if it will keep it fresher longer then it would be a win win.

The only thing that I would disagree with (based on some articles I read) was transferring it into another container. One article mentrioned that the bags were designed to keep it fresh as long as possible so suggested that you put it in an air tight container in the bag (so keep food in bag, bag in container, close tightly)

Also means that I'm going to change how I have the current food stored - it's in a container, but it's not totally air tight (a storage crate) and the bags are open inside. I'm going to look for a couple of smaller containers and close the bags tightly inside of them.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Barbara Levy said:


> It is exposure to the air that causes spoilage. I would suggest buying smaller bags that you don't have to leave open as long. ......... and I only buy 6 lb. bags.


DING, DING, DING, Barbara wins a prize! Great post!

Melissa, purchase several smaller bags. DO NOT PURCHASE A 15 POUND OR 30 POUND BAG. A 6lb. bag should be fine if consumed within a month. Keep the open bag in an air tight container. In my opinion, Blue Buffalo is worse than Royal Canin. There have been many threads on HF about the "best" kibble or dog food in general and it is controversial but I think you can do better than your two choices above. We purchase Ricky's food at Chewy.com. They offer good prices, great service, and quick delivery (two days).

Others will chime in here with good advice. Keep asking more questions.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*more info / evidence*



Ricky Ricardo said:


> DING, DING, DING, Barbara wins a prize! Great post!
> 
> Melissa, purchase several smaller bags. DO NOT PURCHASE A 15 POUND OR 30 POUND BAG. A 6lb. bag should be fine if consumed within a month. Keep the open bag in an air tight container. In my opinion, Blue Buffalo is worse than Royal Canin. There have been many threads on HF about the "best" kibble or dog food in general and it is controversial but I think you can do better than your two choices above. We purchase Ricky's food at Chewy.com. They offer good prices, great service, and quick delivery (two days).
> 
> ...


Interesting. I would definitely love to hear more information / evidence on that opinion (quality of food) - as every 'list of best foods' website I've checked (that includes kibble) lists both of them fairly high - and when someone mentions a food that they consider the best and I compare ingredients they are usually very similar, so I'd love more info or evidence on what's wrong with those foods and / or why another is superior (limited to discussions of kibble - not a comparison of raw or freeze dried foods, etc.)

Thanks


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

ShamaMama said:


> VIDEOS! VIDEOS! VIDEOS! VIDEOS! I would love to see the following videos:
> 1. Rudy snarfing down his food.
> 2. Loki with a puzzle ball or kong (and Barbara showing us all the food that she puts in those items).
> 3. Truffle and Scout's eating dance.
> ...


How do you post video's???


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

JulieB said:


> Ok, you've all convinced me that I need to transition Bodie to a healthier dog food. So now the question is which one.


Hi Julie,

I have been feeding Rudy twice a day:

1/2 of 1/3 cup of Fromm Grain Free Surf & Turf 
and 1/8 cup of Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Boost Mixers Beef Formula Freeze-Dried Dog Food Topper on top. He gets this for breakfast and for dinner.

He has a sensitive stomach and some foods were too rich for him and I wanted to switch from Royal Canin. I decided that the Fromm brand was a better quality and it wouldn't be too drastic of a change for him to cause stomach upset. He has been doing well and loves his food. He also loves the Nature Variety Instinct Raw Boost Mixers I put on top..

In between I work on training and he will get kibble as training treats. He also gets a Kong with a very tiny bit of honey or peanut butter smeared in the Kong and a few blueberries and kibble, or skinny baby carrots or stringbeans in the Kong. He also loves these treats by Plato....turkey and pumpkin flavor biscuit.

Good luck in finding something that Bodie likes. We had a Westie that didn't like any dog food. I had to make her food. It was difficult when we went out of town an had to leave her. The people that took care of her thought I was crazy.&#128563;


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Thanks to :hail: Karen, Ricky ALWAYS gets a bedtime cookie, a slice of dehydrated banana (we have our own home dehydrator)


Interesting info, Ricky's Papa. I get a kick out of all those animated emojis you guys know how to use. That one bowing to Karen is a riot! I bet Shama would like a slice of dehydrated banana every night. Sounds fun!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Heather Glen said:


> How do you post video's???


I use DropBox. It allows me to both store and share links to pictures and videos. It's free unless you want more features. (Mine is free.) If you want to try it, you could help me get more storage space by using the link below to get started. (Anyone in the forum is welcome to use this link to try it out. Thank you for helping me get more storage space if you do!)

https://db.tt/7mLxBr21

I know a lot of people use youtube. I don't, so someone else will have to advise you there.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

ShamaMama said:


> I bet Shama would like a slice of dehydrated banana every night. Sounds fun!


Shama, yu come two mi casa ebery nite and I give you slice of banana! :eyebrows:

besos mi amor, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> How do you post video's???


I upload them to YouTube, and post the link. I know there's a way to embed the video right in a post, but it's complicated, and I can never remember!


----------

